# Which Acoustic to buy for around $500



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking to buy an acoustic, and I have about $500 to spend, give or take a few bucks. Any input is greatly appreciated.

Ed


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

well, that narrows it down to about 2000 guitars heh
I won't take a guess at your style of music, or preferences in how a guitar should feel. However, I will say that I've rarely been disappointed by a Godin acoustic (Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie, Normal, Seagull) and they have many in that price range. It's great to own a Canadian made instrument.
However, my only actual advice would be to buy the one that feels and sounds the best...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

^ what he said


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

What they said. Plus I really like my seagull s6.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> ^ what he said


^ What he said about what he said.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

+1 on what they said. I have a Art & Lutherie Ami that I play everyday. You really can't go wrong why anything from the Godin family.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If I understand you correctly, and I think I do, I agree with everyone who has responded to your question. 

Play lots, and buy the one that you like.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

So my initial thoughts of something in the Godin family are confirmed. I would be playing some blues and acoustic rock stuff. The reviews I have read seem to point to the quality of these. Guess I am gonna hit Steves and try a few of them. And it would be nice to own something MADE IN CANADA. Thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

cheesehead said:


> So my initial thoughts of something in the Godin family are confirmed. I would be playing some blues and acoustic rock stuff. The reviews I have read seem to point to the quality of these. Guess I am gonna hit Steves and try a few of them. And it would be nice to own something MADE IN CANADA. Thanks a lot for your input.



One nice thing about Godin products is when you compare them to other brands at higher price points the Godin guitars usually are built as well if not better.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

cheesehead , I might be putting my Seagull Mini Jumbo on the block, if you think you might be interested we could meet up


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheesehead said:


> So my initial thoughts of something in the Godin family are confirmed. I would be playing some blues and acoustic rock stuff. The reviews I have read seem to point to the quality of these. Guess I am gonna hit Steves and try a few of them. And it would be nice to own something MADE IN CANADA. Thanks a lot for your input.


Cheesehead: I wouldn't discount the used market. You can get some excellent deals for used guitars in mint condition. Here are some links for you.

Ottawa new & used guitars - Free Ottawa Classifieds at Kijiji

Ottawa new & used guitars - Free Ottawa Classifieds at Kijiji

Ottawa new & used guitars - Free Ottawa Classifieds at Kijiji

Guitares Godin Guitars


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Just FYI

Class Axe has Simon & Patrick, by Godin, acoustics (and many others). There are advertising a 20% off everything sale tomorrow Feb 9th.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Woof said:


> Just FYI
> 
> Class Axe has Simon & Patrick, by Godin, acoustics (and many others). There are advertising a 20% off everything sale tomorrow Feb 9th.



hmmm...now I have something to do tomorrow.Go and see Bob

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Damnit cant get to Class axe tomorrow. Thanks for the links Stead...and Bubb I pmed u


----------



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a Seagull Maritime SWS (Solid Wood Series) last night and I absolutely love it so far.










Web link here


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I think there is only one rule if you want to buy an acoustic guitar: go to a shop where there is a lot of choice, chose 5 or 6 guitars that are in your price range and play them. You will see that after 15 to 20 minutes, you will only play one of them. Buy it!

Just one thing: do not test a guitar from an upper price range after that (a few years ago I came into a shop to buy a 300-400€ guitar, and I went out with a more than 1000€ guitar... but I don't regret it, it's a great guitar). Guitars are like women: you have to get a crush on her.


----------

